# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Слингпарад 2012

## Амина

Пора открывать тему "Слингпарад 2012") Кто организует?)

----------


## kiara

Ну выбор организаторов у нас в городе просто огромный))))
А пока - предложения и пожелания в эту тему, пожалуйста)
Суббота или воскресенье?
Время - 12:00?
Маршрут - обычный или поменяем?))
Номинации -
Может еще спонсоры будут?
По трем номинациям, как обычно, выступят - Леля, Монтессори и Немо.

----------


## Амина

Я за воскресенье в 12:00. Маршрут в прошлом году мне понравился.

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Я за конец слингонедели. чтобы было время подготовиться! Готова выступить спонсором. Подарить что-нибудь из детских футболок смешных-шлемиков детских-может кормительной одежки. ну может просто сертификат на покупку на энную сумму. так легче будет

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

и с листовками помогу, если надо распространять. правда, не со всем городом, конечно. но 2-3 жк и поликлиники без проблем захвачу.

----------


## kiara

Поддерживаю воскресенье, 12:00.
Для спонсорства нужно придумать "свою" номинацию. 
Olga_Kuzmina - выбирайте "свои" образы!
Я с позволения,снова заберу себе "самый нежный образ слингопары" - Леля, "самый веселый образ слингопары" - Немо и "самый креативный образ слингопары" - Монтессори.
Рита тоже, думаю, не изменит традиции.
*Может и МаминЭко-магазин подключится в этом году?*

----------


## Мария Трофимова

С удовольствием выступим спонсорами! Расскажите, что именно от нас требуется. В качестве подарков могу предложить, например, подарочные сертификаты нашего магазина.
P.S. Слингопарад будет проходить в ближайшее воскресенье - 9 сентября?

----------


## yakudza

Для привлечения участников, думаю, нужно создать "встречу" "В контакте" и "мероприятие" в "одноклассниках"?
Там как раз можно и информацию о спонсорах и подарках разместить заранее, чтобы стимул был костюм готовить.

Только, к сожалению, мой тупой и медленный инет не позволяет мне заняться этим самой...

----------


## kiara

> что именно от нас требуется.


Маша, Вы можете придумать свои номинации на образ слингопары или просто предложить подарки- комплименты участникам)
А что в качестве подарка-это Вам решать.

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Маша, Вы можете придумать свои номинации на образ слингопары или просто предложить подарки- комплименты участникам)
> А что в качестве подарка-это Вам решать.


Спасибо за ответ, Оксана!
А сколько нужно подарков? Кто входит в жюри - принимает решение о выборе победителей?
Как вообще все происходит? 

Относительно подарков я решила, что сертификаты - это лучший вариант! Кому их нужно передать (кто будет награждать победителей?)?

----------


## kiara

Все очень демократично)))))
Обычно, мы без жюри) - спонсор выбирает сам слингопары на свой вкус и сам же их награждает)
Сертификаты было бы неплохо Вам и вручать) Или Вы не планировали попарадить с нами?))))
Сколько - это как решите, один, три - десять, суммы тоже на Ваше усмотрение) может один "главный", ост - просто за участие, как вариант или....в общем - тут простор для Вашего спонсорства)
Заранее просто решите, будут ли у Вас подарки за образ или просто так- хорошим мамочкам))))) Мы включим информацию в листовки о спонсорах и призах, участникам парада будет стимул что-то придумать интересненькое!

----------


## kiara

> P.S. Слингопарад будет проходить в ближайшее воскресенье - 9 сентября?


Нет, на закрытие недели, в след. воскресенье 16 сентября!

----------


## kiara

*Девочки, а кто сможет помочь в этом году с самими листовками?
Макет, печать?*
Если бы бесплатно - шикарно, если сложно, то нужно озвучить цену вопроса, чтобы мы поскребли по сусекам *читай потрясли бы всех спонсоров)))*

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Спасибо за подробные разъяснения, Оксана! Во сколько будет слингопарад, сколько по времени он обычно длится?
Насчет попарадить мне самой пока ничего обещать не могу! Постараюсь, конечно.

----------


## kazangi

Девочки, а давайте парад не в обед, а то это самое сонное время, может пораньше или попозже?

----------


## Амина

12- это ж утро)))

----------


## kazangi

у нас в 12 обед и потом отбой, если парадить, то Васька будет голодный и капризный, мы тогда не придем((

----------


## kiara

У нас традиционно всегда в 12 было...Народ привык уже, не все ж этот форум читают, а слингомам в городе все больше и больше, и намотки они осваивают, явно сами)))))
По времени, обычно час -полтора максимум, потом уже свободное общение и прогулки по интересам начинаются)))))
Нужно только решить - отправная точка - пл.Победы или Городской Парк у фонтана? Конечная всегда был нулевой километр на Театралке).

----------


## Амина

Ну его, этот парк, лучше площадь Победы, мне кажется. (я своих из парка не уведу, боюсь))))

----------


## Jazz

Согласна с Мариной про пл.Победы. А в парк можно и потом, после Театралки, у кого останется задор и желание.
А вот насчет начать пораньше, хоть в 11, нам бы тоже это удобнее было. Просто помню, как в прошлом году после парада мне так хотелось пойти с вами в кафе, но Тим был уже "никакой". И это при том, что тогда мы укладывались спать около 15 часов, а сейчас раньше.

----------


## Амина

А к 11 мы не приедем) Мы в 10 просыпаемся, пока соберемся и доедем, вы уж отпарадите)

----------


## Polixenia

Мой муж традиционно может сделать листовку)) Только нужно поскорее определиться с текстом, а красивую картинку мы сами найдем) И желательно напечатать бумажки уже в начале недели, чтобы было время раскидать их по городу. 

По времени, мне кажется, лучше обозначить начало в 11.00, потому что, как показывает практика, четко к началу подходят очень немногие. Народ подтягивается в течение получаса. Потом обычно еще полчаса стоим, ждем... Поэтому если начнем в 12, то до часу дня простоим, а это для многих деток, действительно, поздно. Поэтому я за 11 часов. 

Да, и еще у меня творческое предложение: совместить начало слингопарада, когда все стоят и, типа, общаются, с каким-нибудь мероприятием наподобие фри-маркета. Потому что просто постоять ну минут 20 - еще ничего. А полчаса - уже скучно. Фри-маркет можно сделать с детским уклоном. У всех же участниц детки мелкие. Вот и можно нанести и раздать детские вещички, ставшие ненужными, игрушки, книжки и прочее.

----------


## Polixenia

Катя,  *yakudza*, помнится, в прошлом году ты чепятала листовочки к параду. В этом году халява не прокатит?

----------


## yakudza

> Катя,  *yakudza*, помнится, в прошлом году ты чепятала листовочки к параду. В этом году халява не прокатит?


Как раз размышляю над этим)))  По-моему, у брата сейчас "станок" не работает(( Завтра ещё спрошу, отпишусь.

----------


## Polixenia

> Как раз размышляю над этим)))  По-моему, у брата сейчас "станок" не работает(( Завтра ещё спрошу, отпишусь.


у брата станок только листовки чепятает?

----------


## yakudza

принтер сломался кажись))

----------


## Polixenia

печалька( тогда надо срочно подумать, где еще можно отпечатать листовки, сколько денег это будет стоить и по сколько скидываться.

----------


## yakudza

уточнила.станок в отпуске, принтер не пашет((
ищите варианты.

----------


## kiara

Охо-хо((( так, что мы имеем: девочки, кто знает, где можно распечатать листовки, которые Polixenia любезно сделает?
*Время давайте 11:30 обозначим как сбор*, ок?
Начало пути - пл.Победы, конечная точка - ул.Театральная нулевой км.
Оксан, у тебя же остался прошлый текст? Там все было отлично, чтоб не мудрить)
Только Маша добавит о себе информацию.
*Еще будут желающие спонсоры?*
Рит - ты как в этом году?
Оксан-может кто тебе сразу обозначится, тогда втискивайте информацию на листовочку, я уверена, вы с мужем с этим справитесь без нас)))
Я не знаю, честно, где печатать, у нас типография, где мы печатаемся - там партии от тысячи шт, а если мало нужно, то дорого весьма и ждать долго исполнения(((

----------


## kiara

И буду очень рада, если кто-нить еще подключится помогать, ибо я разрываюсь сейчас в силу личных объективных причин.

----------


## Polixenia

Проект прошлогодней листовки остался, конечно. 
Прошу Машу Трофимову и Олю Кузьмину подтвердить спонсорство. Если да, то добавляю координаты их Инет- и не только Инет-магазинов в листовку (Маша, от вас нужен точный почтовый адрес!)

На счет печати - выясню сегодня, сколько стоит печать в нашем агентстве, но у нас было всегда относительно дорого, корпоративных скидок не делают... гады

----------


## Амина

Девочки, я узнала в Оффсете, 50 штук около 350 руб будет стоить, срок исполнения 1-2 дня. Мне кажется, это недорого, надо поторопиться, чтобы хоть что-то успеть распространить. Да, кол-во любое можно,  я просто приценится про 50 узнала.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, есть еще мысль сделать значки "Слингомама на пенсии", но мне, как обычно, не хватает часов в сутках) если кто-нибудь сможет доехать до агенства "Креатив" на Московской 29а, кажется))) и всё узнать, я буду вечно благодарна!)

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Я однозначно приз предоставлю. про номинацию думаю. если не занято еще, то слингопапе или слингодетям скорее всего. Часто девочки ведь приходят с слингорюкзаками. Ну или папа на себе ребенка повезет.

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

А 350 рублей это какой формат? А4?

----------


## Амина

нет, это А6

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Тогда это чертовски дорого.  :Smile:  Это четверть а4. и лист выходит в такую сумму. могу завтра поспрошать там где сама печатаю

----------


## Амина

Ну я не владею ценами, мне это кажется недорогим)))  Главное, нужно это делать ОЧЕНЬ БЫСТРО! Еще вчера)

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Это  да. Ну я печатала меньше чем за рубль такой листок. правда и тираж был больше. цветной на хорошей бумаге. тут 50 листов. это капля в море. давайте я завтра обзвоню. если что легче на цветном принтере напечатать. и еще Оксана не сделала макет. то есть завтра у нас есть. могу попросить на радио 40 в новостях читать когда будет и на ника фм. в соцсетях начнем постить. главное определяем точно ДАТУ ВРЕМЯ. Ы? и еще вопрос с распространением. где бросать будем? по опыту в этом году в детских поликлиниках такие листы просто выбрасывают не успеют они появится. нужна договоренность

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

может легче а4 объявы напечатать и развесить по городу? все равно сообщество небольшое. с помощью однокласов и вконтакте мы его охватим. в поликлинике за оставшиеся дни мало кого успеем?

----------


## Амина

16 сентября в 11:30 на Площади Победы

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Марин, а уверены, что в воскресу? В прошлый раз нику новости уговаривать пришлось. Трудно прессу вытащить в воскресу. ГТРК вообще скорее всего нереально. Газеты со скрипом. Она нам не нужна? Это принципиальное число?

----------


## Амина

Так вместе ж выбирали!

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Проект прошлогодней листовки остался, конечно. 
> Прошу Машу Трофимову и Олю Кузьмину подтвердить спонсорство. Если да, то добавляю координаты их Инет- и не только Инет-магазинов в листовку (Маша, от вас нужен точный почтовый адрес!)


Спонсорство подтверждаю! Мамин ЭКО-магазин Адрес: 248000, г. Калуга, ул. Георгиевская, д. 5,
телефон: 8(4842)79-02-23, сайт: www.magmam.ru, e-mail: zakaz-magmam@mail.ru

Номинации: 1. Самая гармоничная слингопара, 2.Самый заботливый слингопапа, 3. Самый экологичный слингообраз.
Призы: Подарочные сертификаты нашего магазина.

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Я однозначно приз предоставлю. про номинацию думаю. если не занято еще, то слингопапе или слингодетям скорее всего. Часто девочки ведь приходят с слингорюкзаками. Ну или папа на 
> себе ребенка повезет.


О, Оля, пардон! Я только сейчас увидела, что Вы тоже хотели номинацию для слингопапы взять. Уступаю Вам. 

Тогда для нас третью еще какую-нибудь придумаю.

----------


## yakudza

Про цветной принтер: в прошлом году листовки были напечатаны именно на цветном принтере (на матовой фотобумаге). Так что если у кого-то он есть - это отличный вариант.
И поддерживаю идею расклеить по городу объявы на А4

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Девочки, печать нашла в 2 раза дешевле. Адрес: 248010, ул. Труда, д. 7 (Офис 3)
Телефон: +7 (4842) 59-34-67; +7(910) 603-79-49 
У него 100 штук будет 300  рублей. Односторонний полноцвет а6. а 4 - 12 рублей за штуку выходит при тираже в 50. надо решать что нужно. По срокам - сегодня кидаем на почту - завтра получаем. Макет можно мне на ain_sof@mail.ru  Мы перебросим и заберем готовые. Только времени особо наверное уже нет. Жду. Да, готова взять на себя расходы пропорциональные числу названых в макете спонсоров. Давайте поделим?

----------


## kiara

Ольга, спасибо большое за активность!!!!
Я, безусловно, поддерживаю финансовые вложения - напишите: кому, сколько-перечислю, передам. 
Девчонки, очень прошу меня извинить, но я устранюсь от темы парада, старший сын в гипсе((((
Я уверена, все все отлично сделаете! 
Готовые листовки могу немного раскидать в парке Циалковского, попросить разложить в ближайших магазинах детских.
Если я не смогу на параде быть, то передам спонсорские подарки кому-нибудь из участников.

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, представляю вашему вниманию слингоафишку-2012) Текст, если что, оставила прошлогодний. Изменения произошли только в спонсорском списке) Если всех все устраивает, завтра скидываю листовку Оле Кузьминой для печати.

P.S.: Оксана, скорейшего выздоровления Никите!

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Мне понравилось. Жду когда доодоббряют. Сколько экземпляров делать? А4?

----------


## Polixenia

Я так понимаю, экземпляров надо 50. Или 100? В общем, я думаю, спонсоры между собой разберутся по количеству

На счет формата я тоже не совсем поняла... сначала думала, что надо А6, но, судя по последним комментариям, девочки предлагают расклеивать их где-нибудь на улице. Тогда А6 будет мало. Но если А4, тогда ста штук точно не надо.

----------


## Polixenia

спросила у мужа, он сказал, что делал проект на формат А5, это половинка А4. То есть если печатать А4, тогда надо растягивать картинку. Но у меня есть подозрение, что тогда картинка может получиться менее четкой (хотя муж говорит, что этого не должно случиться, но я волнуюсь)) Поэтому при печати, наверное, надо спросить у работников типографии, можно ли картинку растянуть на формат А4 и останется ли она по-прежнему четкой.

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Отправила на печать. Сделают сегодня-завтра. К оплате 350 рублей. Если среди спонсоров, заявленных в листовке, будут желающие сумму разбить (хоть и пустячная, но все же ваша реклама), сброшу номер карты. Будет А5 50 экземпляров. Как будем распространять? Готова на себя взять Северный. Может, муж сможет в центре немного поклеить. Думаю, этот формат и для раздачи в поликлиниках подойдет. Но опять же. По моему опыту листовки там исчезают через 2 минуты. Их выбрасывают. Если кто хочет помочь с распространением, буду очень рада. Муж работает в центре за драмтеатром. могу дать телефон желающим забрать часть листовок. Одни точно мы это не осилим. Живем далеко. На мужа повесить это я  не могу. Чуть позже позвоню на нику и радио 40, сообщу ГТРК,  Калужскую неделю на себя возьму. Приглашу по возможности клиентов. Но опять-таки не очень много времени. Девочки, присоединяйтесь активнее!

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Девочки, печать нашла в 2 раза дешевле. Адрес: 248010, ул. Труда, д. 7 (Офис 3)
> Телефон: +7 (4842) 59-34-67; +7(910) 603-79-49 
> У него 100 штук будет 300  рублей. Односторонний полноцвет а6. а 4 - 12 рублей за штуку выходит при тираже в 50. надо решать что нужно. По срокам - сегодня кидаем на почту - завтра получаем. Макет можно мне на ain_sof@mail.ru  Мы перебросим и заберем готовые. Только времени особо наверное уже нет. Жду. Да, готова взять на себя расходы пропорциональные числу названых в макете спонсоров. Давайте поделим?


Давайте поделим. Сколько нужно денег?

----------


## Мария Трофимова

> Отправила на печать. Сделают сегодня-завтра. К оплате 350 рублей. Если среди спонсоров, заявленных в листовке, будут желающие сумму разбить (хоть и пустячная, но все же ваша реклама), сброшу номер карты. Будет А5 50 экземпляров. Как будем распространять? Готова на себя взять Северный. Может, муж сможет в центре немного поклеить. Думаю, этот формат и для раздачи в поликлиниках подойдет. Но опять же. По моему опыту листовки там исчезают через 2 минуты. Их выбрасывают. Если кто хочет помочь с распространением, буду очень рада. Муж работает в центре за драмтеатром. могу дать телефон желающим забрать часть листовок. Одни точно мы это не осилим. Живем далеко. На мужа повесить это я  не могу. Чуть позже позвоню на нику и радио 40, сообщу ГТРК,  Калужскую неделю на себя возьму. Приглашу по возможности клиентов. Но опять-таки не очень много времени. Девочки, присоединяйтесь активнее!


Оля, к нам в магазин приносите - мы народу тоже раздадим! Заодно и деньги передадим Вам!  :Smile:

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Уф, Маша. Я на Северном живу. Не смогу я с ребенком все привезти на другую часть города.  Если листовки нужны, можно у мужа на Воронина забрать. Они уже у него. Телефон могу в личку скинуть

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Бросила инфу в СМИ, анонсы читают на ника фм и радио 40, интерфакс вроде взял. Нику предупредила. Может, газеты будут. Надо в социальных сетях инфу знакомым слингомамам бросать. У кого есть сайты и интернет-магазины, туда можно бросить. Мы новость сделали. Вечером большой банер сделаем. Огромная просьба помочь с распространением листовок! У меня точно неть времени до пятницы выбраться в город! Девочки, может, кто-нить подключится? На Воронина за драмтеатром можно взять сегожня до 6 или завтра с 9 до 6ти у мужа.

----------


## polya

Девочки, у кого детки уже не младенчики, ну там 2-3-4 года, вы их на параде в слинге понесете?

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Нам почти 2. МЫ подем в слингорюузаке и слингокуртке. Как впрочем часто ходим и в жизни

----------


## Polixenia

> Девочки, у кого детки уже не младенчики, ну там 2-3-4 года, вы их на параде в слинге понесете?


*polya*

моей младшей два и пять, она слинг до сих пор ооочень любит, попробуем прийти в новой намотке) А вообще, она уже и сама "слингомамит" Поэтому мы еще не знаем, как пойдем)

Оль, если получится, созвонюсь завтра с Витей на предмет листовок. Но не обещаю, ибо мы завтра идем в первый раз в садик, не знаю, как сложится день.

----------


## kiara

А точнее можно место явочное с листовками))? Я мужа снаряжу и он же тогда передаст деньги,хорошо?
Кать,мы в прошлом году с 3 Ку были в шарфе,весь парад))и очень ничего даже! В етот год я хотела его тоже нести,в ССК -лилии анрацитовые прогулять,но почта с израиля подводит да и Ку хочет сам нести малышика в слинге))поетому мы можем пойти ногами )

----------


## kiara

> P.S.: Оксана, скорейшего выздоровления Никите!


 Оксана,спасибо большое,нам месяц точно скакать с костяной ногой((

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

В смысле муж поклеить поможет? Уф, денег то за них точно пока не надо. Я очень сомневаюсь, что они раздадутся хоть наполовину. У меня время не раньше пятницы вечера нерабочее будет. На Оксану тож все не повесим.Ну Витя штук 10 на обеде расклеит.  Так что какой смысл за мукулатуру платить? Девочки, это у меня такой мандраж? Или в прошлом году было так же? В смысле вы не боитесь, что придет человек 10-20 и на этом слингопарад и загнется?

----------


## kazangi

в прошлом году как раз мало народу было, да и погода плохая была.

----------


## Polixenia

Сегодня дойти до Вити не получилось, утро для дочки и меня и так было меганасыщенным)) Я попробую завтра или, может, даже сегодня после обеда. Девушки, только объясните мне: где вы клеите? вы с собой носите клей-карандаш? Ну, и вообще, какие места нашего славного города имеет смысл охватить?))

----------


## mamaRita

девочки, дорогие! Спасибо большое, что добавили меня на листовку (Оксане особое)! Я конечно опять буду спонсором, но если честно, вручать третий год призы по номинациям не очень хочется (говорю это как человек, 3 года назад придумавший вручать призы по номинациям и два года исправно вручающий). Причины на это больше личностные (очень хотелось еще с прошлого года сделать что-нибудь интересненькое на слинг-параде, но в итоге так и не получилось). Но! Я обязательно поучавствую в оплате листовки, а также готова купить шарики (Оксан, поможешь с гелием по льготной цене? :Smile: )

----------


## kiara

Расклеить мы с мужем вполне можем ночью,днем я сейчас привязана,да и он тоже весь занятой. Весь наш район без проблем ночью проинформируем))
Только скажите-где забрать,муж как раз в городе до 17:30будет и как раз в районе театра!!! Шарики без вопросов-все будет!!

----------


## mamaRita

Оль, если вкратце, то каждый год все примерно также - в последний момент :Smile:  И очень хочется на 5летие эту традицию переломить... Насчет своего участия тоже не уверена, малыши болеют :Frown: ( Но если еще что-то нужно от спонсоров - я с вами! И очень надеюсь все-таки быть на нашем "слёте"! :Smile:    Оксан, kiara, вырвись хоть на часок, плз!

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

89611245708 Витя

----------


## kiara

Рит, было робкое предложение от Маринки, после парада немного посидеть в Немо) У нас там вроде есть праздник, но пока он не подтвержден клиентами-если сегодня не подтвердят, то смело займем Немо)))

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Информация для желающих расклеить листовки! Виктор передал сегодня все листовки нам. Они в у нас в магазине - ул. Георгиевская, д.5, "Мамин ЭКО-магазин", тел.: 79-02-23. Листовки можно забрать в магазине для расдачи/расклейки сегодня до 19.00 или завтра с 10.00. до 19.00.

----------


## летняя мама

Сейчас же действуют молочные кухни? Или как теперь называют пункты выдачи творожков-кефирчиков? В районе театра был,  в магазинах детских "Тимошка" и "Мир детства". Может, там на входе наклеить листовки? Мамы малышков от 6 месяцев до 3-х лет там часто бывают.

----------


## kiara

В "Мире детства" у парка Ц  я положила на кассу сегодня, весь район около парка - тоже обклеила)

----------


## kazangi

Ольговку вчера обклеила

----------


## kiara

У меня Ку температурит весь день,заранее прошу простить,если нас не будет, попрошу вручить призы девчонок.
Ясной и теплой погоды завтра!

----------


## Амина

http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=42

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, у кого-нибудь есть координаты Алены Давыдовой (мама-осень)? Если есть, киньте в личку, очень надо!!!

----------


## Polixenia

у меня че-то не грузятся фотки в альбом, печалюсь(((

----------


## Noireverte

Ошибку выдает или зависает? Можно увидеть скриншот проблемы?

----------


## Polixenia

*Noireverte* 

не, не зависает, че-то пишет английскими буковками. Когда уложу детку, попробую загрузить фоты еще раз и тогда скопирую загадошную надпись)) 

кстати, я вот только сейчас сообразила, что есть электронный переводчик же!

----------


## Polixenia

пока немножко фоток можно увидеть здесь: http://kp40.ru/index.php?cid=600&nid=727426

----------


## kiara

Ооооо-папа то как хорош!!!!!
И Настя с сестрой)) Насть - вы так похожи и это так красивоооооо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Эх, как жалко, что мы подкачали(((((
Всем собравшимся - большая "уважуха" - погода не шептала, но улыбки, улыбкиииии - какие все улыбчивые и светлые, радостные! Класс!

----------


## Амина

А "Ника" когда что где показывала/покажет?

----------


## Амина

Уже нашла)) http://www.nikatv.ru/index.php/menu-...ingo-mama.html

----------


## Алёна Давыдова

И еще фотографии журнала Телесемь: http://vk.com/album-41279645_162701796

----------


## Jazz

Оксана, спасибо! Приятно... м-м-м...
А мне очень понравилось фото, где Тимофей в слинге и Александра с фотоаппаратом. Славные такие!
Ну, и да, Алена, вы вне конкуренции были на этом параде! Снова восхищаюсь!

----------


## Missis_Gry

Мы тоже участвовали в этом году)) Алёна молодец))

----------

